# Diamond taking lessons from Wyn



## DRIless (Feb 20, 2018)

Diamond taking lessons from Wyn on Guest Certs and stepping it up a notch.  When I went to make an extra reservation for family to join me, it would not even let me book without entering a guest name on the second reservation.
_
Making this booking for family or friends?
The reservation you are requesting matches a previously confirmed booking associated with your membership. You cannot be identified as the occupying guest on more than one stay, but are permitted to have a guest travel on you reservation.
Simply select from a guest that has previously traveled on your behalf, or submit the name(s) of a new traveling party.
_
"on you reservation"  cut & paste, not my typo


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 20, 2018)

Do you have to pay for guest certificates?  If not get ready to start or have the fees increase.  I saw the post on the points protection and loss of points.  Too bad they aren't following Wyndham's lead with cancellations up to 15 days prior without any penalty or loss of points- no points protection required.


----------



## DanZale2000 (Feb 20, 2018)

The fee is $35 per certificate. Everyone gets one free per year. Those with "Loyalty" benefits get 3 or 5 free per year. These are 2017 rules. 2018 rules still have not been released.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 20, 2018)

Wyndham charges $99 and within 48 hrs of making an overlapping reservation- even if only one day overlaps and even if you really intend to personally use both reservations, you need to use a guest certificate (which means pay the fee) if you don't have a free one available.  If you have multiple persons on your account you can put one reservation in each name without having to use a guest certificate.  And they have to really be there to check in or you can pay to change it later.  If you pay for a guest certificate and then change to another guest you have to pay again or use another free one- if you have any available.


----------

